
Ask HN: Google Inbox is shutting down, what should I use now? - cryptohammer
I started using Gmail again after hearing the news about Google Inbox shutting down and can&#x27;t stand it...  Anyone have any suggestions of other email clients I should try?
======
motiw
I am using Centask (also the developer)
[https://www.centask.com/](https://www.centask.com/) which attempts to fully
merge Gmail Inbox with a flexible hierarchical todo list

------
kspy
I've been using Spark for quite a while now and enjoy it
[https://sparkmailapp.com/](https://sparkmailapp.com/)

~~~
perishabledave
Spark is by far my favorite email app. Unfortunately, I’m a bit weary of using
it because they get access to all my emails. I know they use it for push
notifications, but I still have to blindly trust that they won’t over reach.

~~~
guhan_ganesh
Same here. Spark is an excellent mail client for Mac. But I do not like Spark
mobile app's UI. It is not as clean as the Mac App.

------
slipwalker
on mobile i am a very pleased user of Aqua Mail pro ( by MobiSystems ).

[https://www.mobisystems.com/aqua-mail/](https://www.mobisystems.com/aqua-
mail/)

------
hijinks
I believe most of inbox for merged into gmail.. almost looks the same

~~~
mdotk
The new gmail looks hideous IMO

